# Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We had originaly scheduled our annual meeting to be held on January 12th but due to room availibility we had to reschedule . 

Heres the new date :

January 26th , 7:00 pm at the Donoto's pizza located on Tamarack Cr. If any-one needs directions , feel free to contact me and I will get them to you a.s.a.p.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Phil- I think I remember a post way back when (???) that you were talking about a NE division ~ do you have any info on this- Id love to get it in the 05 schedules online- 

Thanks- Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Nip,

I've been trying to contact the NE Ohio director as well. But I havent had any success. Im going to try and call him this week. My partner from lakes trail left me! So I went and got a new one who is graduating from UD with me. Scott is down in Tennessee living it up now so close to so many great lakes. Let me know if you find any information and schedule for the NE ohio district. You have the info for the director on your dobass. It is the november gun and tackle guy.

THanks
Jon


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Well...bad news. Looks like there isnt going to be a Midwest district in NE Ohio any longer. That sucks. I guess the gentleman gave up after a year which is a shame...especially since that trail didnt announce their schedule til late in the spring last year. I know of 3 teams looking to fish it this year.

....i was looking forward to that trail.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Phil,

What does it take to start a district? I graduate from school this summer and will have some time on my hands once i move back home to cleveland for good.

Jon


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

IF INTERESTED IN DIRECTING A CIRCUIT FOR MIDWEST SPORTSMAN. CONTACT ME AND I CAN DISCUSS AND MAIL OUT INFORMATION PACKET EXPLAINING RESPONSIBITIES AND REWARDS FOR BEING A DIRECTOR. THE REWARDS OUTWAY THE RESPONSIBILITIES. MY NAME IS MIKE TORBECK AND I AM STATE DIRECTOR FOR MIDWEST SPORTSMAN IN OHIO. RIGHT NOW I AM LOOKING FOR DIRECTORS ALL OVER OHIO. MY NORTH EAST AND EAST FORK DIVISIONS ARE NOT COMING BACK THIS YEAR. LOOKING TO FILL THOSE SPOTS ASAP. 


MIKE TORBECK
(513)662-3086
[email protected]


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Ill be at the meeting, just 2 way me and remind me around that time so i dont forget. Ill get ahold of Harry too and see if he wants to go, im sure he will. Trying to get my buddy who bought my old boat to join also.. so well see how that goes. 

Nick


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Your still alive???


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Its getting close . Only 2 weeks away , see everyone there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

3 days and counting , see every one there .


----------

